# Temporizador con apagado automatico



## electritico (Jul 15, 2007)

Bien gente ocupo de su ayuda, esta idea me surgio de cierto post que vi por ahi

El circuito que ven abajo pertenece a un temporizador de horas llega hasta las 88 horas y se setea a 0 denuevo

Pues bien lo quiero con cierto funcionamiento, que mediante un solo switch yo active algo y que el temporizador al llegar a cierta hora desconecte la alimentacion que lo hace funcionar por lo tanto tambien apaga otra cosa.

Requisitos

*Solo debe haber un switch, por eso he puesto un relay que corta la tension del temporizador.

El switch debe actuar con el relay. (ese es el circuito que necesito. Por lo que acudo a ustedes para que soluciones se le puede dar. 
Como pueden ver el circuito no esta totalmente terminado y es solo una simulacion, cuando pase a la practica  posiblemente me encuentre ciertas dificultades.

Les explico un poco, de primero a mano izquierda tenemos un Temp Astable que me cuenta por horas, la segunda fase es un contador decimal conectado a un display #1 para ver su funcionamiento, debajo de el hay otra fase compuesta por varias compuertas And y Not que lo que me hcaen es detectar el 0 para accionarme el segundo temporizador, esto sera hasta que hayan pasado 8 horas (se ve 9 en el display) y empiece ya con la #10 asi el display #2 nos muestra el conteo, debajo de el vemos un segundo temporizador, este es del tipo monoestable, este junto con el juego de compuertas de abajo me activan el segundo contador. Como? 

Si nos ponemos a ver el detector de 0 si lo colocamos directamente al segundo contador este lo pondria a funcionar inmediatamente por lo que si el segundo contador se activa veriamos 11 horas en lugar de 01 horas. (los display solo los puse para comprobar que la simulacion de los contadores estuviese bien). Por lo tanto las compuertas debajo del segundo temporizador lo que hacen es reconocer el 1 y el 0, asi de esta manera mediante la activacion del monoastable impiden que durante estos numeros se corte la tension del segundo contador.

si dejasemos los display notariamos que cuando ponga el numero 1 por ejemplo no siginificara que ya ha pasado 1 hora, no por el contrario significa que esta cumpliendo la primera hora. Se que hay ciertos errores que despues los corregire, de momento solo me interesa un circuito que me active el relay para apagarlo y encenderlo con 1 solo switch. Por ejemplo le hago un detector de 8 y que al cumplir ese numero me mande la señal de activacion.

No quiero usar timers ya hechos, quiero complicarme un rato la existencia con lo que he elaborado.

R1-R2= 103K C1= 420uF   C2= 10nF   T= 60min aprox

saludos

P.D: Si logramos hacerlo, lo montaria en PCB y tipo circuito de entrenamiento, cada patilla de las compuertas y los timers a un pin, asi la gente puede intercambiar componentes y para setear los numeros utilizar cables para puentear.


http://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=counterqf0.png


----------



## gorgojo (Jul 16, 2007)

mira aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about14734.html , deje un circuito que te puede servir


----------



## Carloszara (Ene 14, 2013)

Hola!
Soy nuevo tambien en el foro por tanto no se perticipar adecuadamente.
Me podrian ayudar, como retardar apagado con un 555. 
Tengo un sensor que al detectar quiero que la enie al temporizador y que despues de
ya no detectar movimiento me deje el relevador activado por lo menos dos minutos.

Gracias y Saludos a todos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 14, 2013)

Amigo, busca circuitos como: retardo a la desconexion.


----------



## digito (Ene 14, 2013)

Hola, se podria utilizar un PIC para una soluciòn mas sencilla en cuanto a numero de componentes,

Hasta siempre.


----------

